# Rocky ScentIQ vs. ScentBlocker/ScentShield



## beginnersluck (Oct 9, 2004)

What is your take on Rocky's ScentIQ clothing compared to ScentBlocker or ScentShield?  Thinking about purchasing a Rocky Jacket, but I don't know if it's any better than my ScentBlocker.  Any ideas? :


----------



## Nitro (Oct 10, 2004)

I know these suits work - according to the published reports......... However, where I hunt the most (SC lowcountry) they are just too dang hot for the early season.

We concentrate on staying clean and hopefully as cool as possible, spray down with Scent Shield Fall Blend and hunt stands that are suited to the wind........

Works for us.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 11, 2004)

surely someone can help me...guide me into the right gear!


----------

